# Aquagleam filter?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Does running warm (hot/cold together) water through these affect them in any way?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just out of interest, why would you want to do this over cold water?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Just out of interest, why would you want to do this over cold water?


because it'll be cold outside soon


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol:

I thought that was the reason


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought that was the reason


Just thinking of Tara, dont want here coming in moaning it's cold


----------

